# Expat mortgages



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Hoping someone has some experience of this.
We are a British couple residing in Dubai but hoping to buy in the Netherlands. How hopeful should we be about getting a mortgage? We've been in Dubai a long time, stable employment and so on. I've had a read of this site on Expatica 
www.expatica.com/nl/housing/Your-guide-to-Dutch-mortgages_101837.html

They say "No restrictions are placed on foreigners buying Dutch property and taking out a mortgage in the Netherlands, even foreigners classed as non-residents."

But then later "There are no formal restrictions for non-Dutch citizens buying Dutch property or applying for a Dutch mortgage. 

Each bank has different requirements but as a rule, if you’re from the EU, they will probably expect you to have a valid passport, have lived in the Netherlands for at least six months, have a citizen service number (BSN) and have permanent employment in the Netherlands."

We have a LO living and working in NL but we've never lived there ourselves.
What are our chances?
Thanks in advance,
Pumpkins


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by an "LO living and working in NL" - but it may depend on the nature of your interest in buying property in the NL. With the current anti-money laundering rules, it can be difficult for "foreigners" to obtain financing just about anywhere unless they can show a long-term interest in the country.

If you're moving there to live, they want you to have established legal residence (including a source of income) and if you're buying as an investment, then they either expect you to get your financing from your country of residence or to establish a presence of some sort in the country, like a business or partnership before they'll lend you money.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Bev. I think I'm grasping at straws here. We'd like to make NL our home in the future but would like to buy beforehand...prices are going up at a frightening rate.
Pumpkins


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking that might be what you meant. Unfortunately, something like that is very difficult to arrange these days. It definitely helps to be in a position where you can pay cash for a house and not have to mess with a mortgage!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

